# Advice and thoughts on possible set up ?



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

After making my self boss eyed and confused with reading so many threads *I THINK *I am going to take the plunge and hopefully get the following

Sage Duo Temperature Pro and a Iberital MC2 grinder.

Will probably get the Sage from Amazon (Prime) unless anyone can recommend anywhere cheaper than £300.00

I have seen the Iberital MC2 on the Happy Donkey for £136.80.

I would be open to buying used machines if there was anything or anyone in the North East selling anything suitable?

This will be my first set up and will probably make quite a few milk based coffees.

Any advice and input appreciated

Thank You in advance

Graham


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't buy an MC2 new , you will ditch a ton of money when you sell it- to either upgrade or just give up with it . ... Put up a wanted add for an espresso grinder on here , with a budget , and space you have etc. See what you can get . MC2 is the bottom rung of the ladder , and although capable is a massive pain to adjust with it's worm screw etc and one of the noisiest grinders going


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok Thank You for the input, will rethink the grinder.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Boots, for a few pounds more you can get a well looked after higher spec machine.

Never owned the Sage but have heard good reports so that'll be fine but rethink your grinder choice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't buy on price alone re Sage. They are loaded with electronics and have a 2 year warranty. Buy it from John Lewis (if they sell that model) and extend the warranty which is backed by JL for a further 3 years for £49. If after 5 years it breaks it owes you nothing


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't buy an MC2 new , you will ditch a ton of money when you sell it- to either upgrade or just give up with it ... SNIP... MC2 is the bottom rung of the ladder , and although capable is a massive pain to adjust with it's worm screw etc and one of the noisiest grinders going


As someone who purchased a MC2 brand new when I bought my first step, I'm going to echo what Bootsy said. LISTEN TO BOOTSY.

MC2 aside, Happy Donkey have always been awesome when I've bought from them. Even got a bunch of freebies, espresso shot glass, beans etc. when I was getting setup. Can't praise them highly enough.


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone I will heed the advice and re think the grinder.

Thanks dfk41 I hope the 2 year guarantee will be plenty as I hope to learn with the Sage and hopefully upgrade within the guarantee period.

Realistically what grinder would be a good investment be it new or used ?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

An alternative view: buy a secondhand Londinium 1 when one comes up and a Ceado E37S grinder. You might be lucky and get change from £2k. Bank loans are cheap at the moment. Even as a novice you will be getting great coffee from the outset. If you get the bug you will gave saved yourself lots of time and money on the upgrade trail. If you don't you can sell and have lost nothing..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably the most accepted all rounder is the Mignon. It is small, available in many colours, bullet proof and command a decent price second hand. Others will say buy a second hand Super Jolly...they have bigger burrs and are popular, but, if you upgrade from the Sage you may want to eat frog on to more expensive grinders that offer more. The Mignon and SJ will be good for a starter and you would not expect to drop a lot. The SJ has a loser though


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say go for a well cared for used grinder


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

First decide whether you want a doser, an on-demand or want to single dose. In my humble opinion on-demand is by far the easiest to live with, unless you want your coffee habit to become an obsessive hobby. At that point, if you decide on on-demand, then the Mignon is a great starting point. There are often used ones on here but even if you buy a new one there is always a ready market should you wish to upgrade later. The next point upwards is probably the Eureka 65e. (I have one, to declare an interest.) After that, the sky's the limit.


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the on demand grinder is the way I will go, I will go have a look and read up on the Mignon.

If anyone else has any other suggestions with out breaking the bank would be appreciated.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a Mignon as my first grinder. It's good and you can set a timer on it but I wouldnt call it a true on demand.

It's a cool looking grinder, it does clump and there are others like the SJ which will give better results in the cup for the same 2nd hand price.


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

I am guessing SJ is the Super Jolly? where would people recommend if i go the second hand or refurb route?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Get yourself on the classified section on this forum. Most items are lovingly looked after and most mods already done.


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Well the Sage Duo Temp Pro will be with me tomorrow (Sunday), unfortunately the Eurika Mignon Mk2 will not be with me till end of the week !! However my local cafe is grinding some beans suitable for espresso just so I can try out my setup.

Lets hope it all goes well !!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It's Christ-mas!


----------

